# PCGH-Premium-PC 2070S-Edition: Ryzen 5 3600X + Geforce RTX 2070 Super [Werbung]



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. März 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Premium-PC 2070S-Edition: Ryzen 5 3600X + Geforce RTX 2070 Super [Werbung]*

						Hochwertige Komponenten und hohe Spieleleistung zum bezahlbaren Preis finden Sie beim PCGH-Premium-PC 2070S-Edition. Für Silent-Fans ist der PC auch ein Geheim-Tipp, denn mit maximal 27 dB(A) ist der PC flüsterleise.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Premium-PC 2070S-Edition: Ryzen 5 3600X + Geforce RTX 2070 Super [Werbung]*


----------



## BastianDeLarge (5. September 2020)

1900 Euro?

Was für eine Frechheit!

Genauso eine Abzocke wie letztens beim "Budget" PC.

Wenn Fertig-PC dann sowas als Beispiel:

---

1266€:

AMD Ryzen 5 3600
8GB GeForce RTX 2070 Super
16GB RAM
1000GB SSD
Windows 10 64bit

Gaming PC | mad-gaming

---

1499€

AMD Ryzen 7 3800X
8GB RTX2080Super
16GB RAM DDR4
512GB M.2 NVME-SSD + 1TB
ASROCK X570 Pro4

Gamer PC XL Ryzen 3800X mit RTX2080Super

---

Da ist halt auch noch eine Menge Luft für eventuelles RAM oder SSD Upgrade.
Wobei man in vielen Shops für weniger Geld deutlich mehr Grundleistung bekommt.

Alleine wenn ein IT Magazin jetzt noch neue Rechner mit Turing bewirbt...
Wo die 3070 vor der Tür steht.
Naja die wird dann in PCGH Systemen 1000 Euro kosten.

Ohne Worte wie Amateurhaft das alles ist.

Absolut nicht zu empfehlen


----------

